# Intralipids In Scotland



## Cinderella5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Ladies
Does anyone know where I can get intralipids done?  Im aware that the GCRM do them for around £225 which is annoying seeing as the infusion costs very little.  Has anyone else found other places or private nursing companies that are willing to do this first time around?  Im having treatment in Athens and my clinic can arrange for me to have the infusion delivered to me but need to find somewhere that can do the actual infusion....failing all I can go to the GCRM but surely there are other places....anyonexx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I think gcrm are actually more than that as you also have to pay a 50 external patient fee every visit so I think is 275 per treatment.  I have heard they sometimes ask you to pay to get your prescription transcribed by them although you still need your own valid prescription ( they won't give you intralipids you supply). But check that out with them. 
Healthcare at home are about the same price ( £300) but will do it in your home.
The consumables cost about £15. Including mark up. 
I feel infertility is like weddings. People feel it gives them the right to double the price for the same thing, because they know people will pay it. Grrr

Good luck anyway.


----------

